# Why can't I find headlights?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm gonna be doing a headlight retrofit job. However, given I have to ship it to my friend (www.customlightz.com) I'd have to be out of headlights for 1-2 weeks. So, I was planning on buying some used GTO headlights from ebay or somewhere else. But why in the world can I not find GTO headlights?? Is there some kind of rule where you can only buy headlights from Pontiac?? WTF?


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

ChiefyGTO said:


> I'm gonna be doing a headlight retrofit job. However, given I have to ship it to my friend (www.customlightz.com) I'd have to be out of headlights for 1-2 weeks. So, I was planning on buying some used GTO headlights from ebay or somewhere else. But why in the world can I not find GTO headlights?? Is there some kind of rule where you can only buy headlights from Pontiac?? WTF?



Given the short production run and low numbers of GTO's, I doubt any aftermarket companies saw making headlight assemblies as profitable. I also doubt that anyone is pulling their's out to sell.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Strychnine said:


> Given the short production run and low numbers of GTO's, I doubt any aftermarket companies saw making headlight assemblies as profitable. I also doubt that anyone is pulling their's out to sell.


Ya, I was just hopin to find a couple used ones that were in good shape but possibly from a crash or something.


----------

